# Don't mess with the llama



## oceantoad (May 21, 2009)

Love this pic. From a friend that has 3 llamas on the place. Tony the llama was in the stock tank when the cat came down for a drink. Tony immediately went over to confront the cat. Love the eyes on the cat. The cat quietly left the area.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Llamas and donkeys are great guardians. However that is a very small cat. I would not place a bet against my cat Natasha. She does not take guff from anyone or anything - has our 150 lb Anatolian Shepherd completely under her paw. As my husband says - she is a real jerk.


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

Animals never ceases to amaze me!

Thanks for posting the pic!


----------



## oceantoad (May 21, 2009)

I really thought it was a pretty neat picture off the game cam. There are at least 3 bob cats on the place. Would love to know what that bob cat was thinking. Maybe something along the line of "biggest dog I have ever seen". Tony was giving the death stare, was not happy about it all.


----------

